# Do american white tree frogs shoot pee as a defense



## Jacko10 (Apr 19, 2010)

there just keep shooting pee when i put my hand in i get bombarded with PEE!!!!!!!:lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

American White's?
Don't exist sonny jim.

You mean these?









If so, yes.
My White's used to do it. One did it smack on the glass once and the noise made me jump.

I don't think it's specific to this species. So if you mean American Greens, I imagine it's possible that they do it too.


----------



## Jacko10 (Apr 19, 2010)

ipreferaflan said:


> American White's?
> Don't exist sonny jim.
> 
> You mean these?
> ...


oh sos dint know like a sed only 10 so a bit fick:lol2:yeah i think they are them also one of our brown frogs has gone like a gray colour why


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Jacko10 said:


> oh sos dint know like a sed only 10 so a bit fick:lol2:yeah i think they are them also one of our brown frogs has gone like a gray colour why


Litoria caerulea. White's Tree Frogs.
They come from Australia and parts of Indonesia.

Brown frogs? Can you get a pic up?


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

My whites turn brown occasionally i havent pin pointed a cause but i had one that was brown all the time strangely enough.

Its not pee its just water that sucked in.


----------



## cjmoseley (Apr 3, 2010)

hi it is my understanding that tree frogs store water inside and when they sit on something that has a different acidic level to them they squirt that out to neutralise it so basicly if they squirt when handled it means u are probably burning them with the acid on ur hand so it is best to dip ur hand in the water b4 handleing


----------



## cjmoseley (Apr 3, 2010)

genrally the male will be brown more than the female u should find that the frog that hides a lot will be brown that is male and if it stayes out in the open and is green but turns brown only sometimes this is female


----------



## mustang100893 (Nov 16, 2009)

Mine always does it, and the one in college i thought it was just my luck lol, and when i got mine she/he was brown but now he/she is lime green.: victory:


----------

